# Diablo 3 Megatop!



## floppydrive (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich wollte euch nur mal warnen die Finger von Diablo3 zu lassen. Das Spiel ist mit abstand das beste Suchtgame in der Videospiel Geschichte.
Ich habe 5 von 5 klassen auf 60 gespielt und mit jedem Inferno gemeistert. 

Ich geh mal die Punkte durch:


Pro:

- Alles!

Mir fällt echt nicht mehr ein!

 
Contra:

- Nichts!


Ich könnt noch viel mehr schreiben. Bei dem Spiel passt einfach alles. Es befindet sich in einem absoluten Götterstatus und das komplette Design ist auf Schokolade ausgelegt.


Fazit:

Von mir bekommt das Spiel eine over 9000/10. Ich kenn auch niemanden der nicht hart suchtet. Jeder der das Spiel durchschaut hat wird mir zu 100% recht geben! Die leute die wirklich noch meinen das Spiel sei schlecht die sollten sich schämen.


----------



## Moddock (10. Juli 2012)

Dann werd ich mich mal schämen


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Netter Konter auf den anderen Post. Befürchte nur stark dass der hier auch alsbald geschlossen wird.

mfg


----------



## Morisson (10. Juli 2012)

Das hier ist lächerlicher als der andere Flop Thread.
Schäm dich lieber weil du diesen Mist hier verzapfst!

...ohmann,....12 Jahre alt, huh?

btt:
zocke es nicht und werd ich auch erst dann wenns das fürn Zwanni gibt.


----------



## Yinj (10. Juli 2012)

Morisson schrieb:


> Das hier ist lächerlicher als der andere Flop Thread.
> Schäm dich lieber weil du diesen Mist hier verzapfst!
> 
> ...ohmann,....12 Jahre alt, huh?
> ...



Hilfreiche Links:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarkasmus
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie

______________________________________________________________________________________

Nice Troll! Leider wird bald der BanHammer kommen ;(


----------



## Morisson (10. Juli 2012)

Ohman,....ja vielen Dank für den Hinweis 

Ob Ironie oder nicht, es ist lächerlich. 
Punkt.


----------



## Progamer13332 (10. Juli 2012)

diablo 3 ist sehr gut am sein




ne im ernst das game ist nen standart hacknslay wie zb titan quest geworden, die spielerzahlen haben sich bestimmt schon halbiert und da es hier keine contentpatches wie in WoW gibt und nicht einmal PVP existiert werden die zahlen weiter sinken....


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

floppydrive ist eher zynist ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2012)

Genau wie bei dem anderem Thread...

Sehr geehrter TE , warum ich diesen Thread schließe hat mitunter folgenden Grund.



1.: *Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston.* Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, *reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet*, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. *Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.*

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

Aktion, Gegenreaktion. Kritik schön und gut, aber bitte nicht außerhalb des Kontexts "Spiel" und auch nicht rein zur Provokation eines anderen Threads. Danke ^^

Zudem bekomme ich einen Schreikrampf, wenn das häufig abfällige und oft beleidigende Gebashe im vermeintlichen, aber dadurch(!) nicht existierenden Deckmantel der "Kritik" des offiziellen Forums hier einzieht ... Frustthreads werden meist nicht aus den richtigen Gründen und auch nicht immer mit einer sachlichen Wortwahl eröffnet.

Das gilt auch für Gegenreaktionen auf entsprechende Aktionen.

Wir haben die Regeln zum VERNÜNFTIGEN UMGANG miteinander nicht umsonst eingeführt. Es soll auch ein bisschen den erzieherischen Wert übernehmen. Natürlich kann man Frust nachvollziehen, wenn etwas sich nicht so entwickelt hat, wie man es sich gewünscht hat oder sich nicht ausreichend unterhalten bzw. zufriedengestellt fühlt - aber trotzdem werden wir hier deswegen keine Freifahrtscheine zum offenen Krieg gegen Mitglieder die anderer Meinung sind, außenstehende, Dritte, Entwickler, Publisher oder sonstiges gestatten. Kritik wird immer sachlich formuliert und, auch wenn ich stinkreich wäre, würde ich 1 &#8364; bekommen, für jedesmal wenn ich das erwähne: Der Ton macht die Musik.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------

